# Swine flu



## aido

Swine Flu in Scotland I hope it does'nt spread too far.

Aido


----------



## Mike48

My hypochondriac other half is already thretening not to travel to France and Spain in three weeks time. Can you believe it? Or is it me.


----------



## MrsW

We had soooo many calls at NHS Direct yesterday from concerned citizens! We even had a guy from Liverpool ring because he had been on a bus in the city ad now has cold symptoms. He was worried he might have caught it from someone who had been to Mexico and might be sitting in the bus (hihi). Oh, and I've just sneezed. Do you think I might have caught it down the phone??

At present I think Europe is a safe bet, but who knows, by half term when we go to France it may be that I have to eat my words!


----------



## locovan

I thought we had to be worried about Chicken Flue.
Where did Swine Flue come into the picture is it just this year?
What next?


----------



## 2point

Reading the Metro this morning I had to laugh when I read there are cases in Israel.

To really make my day there was another story about an Asian jewellers in Glasgow that has banned facial masks after being robbed by two men dressed up as women with the full veil.


----------



## EdinburghCamper

I have a bit of a paranoid personality:










Might pop one before breakfast 

Gary.


----------



## 120949

*Swine flu forums*

I understand a virus can mutate. 
Maybe they have learned to read? 
Swine stories about our MPs with their heads in the trough makes them want to join them?

Good day all.
Skywriter


----------



## Penquin

Mind you, who would want to be a GP with all those potentially sick people coming to see you???!!! :?: :?   :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrsW

The advice is not to visit the GP but to phone in an attempt to stop the GP's going down with it (and all the patients at the surgery). Lucky GP's get all the best bugs going!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal

Penquin said:


> Mind you, who would want to be a GP with all those potentially sick people coming to see you???!!! :?: :?   :lol: :lol:


and .....who would want to be a patient visiting a doctors waiting room full of possible swine flu victims.... if I get anything wrong with me in the next few weeks I think I will doctor myself....

Mike


----------



## Pusser

I think statistically, you have more chance of being killed by the NHS than a Pandemic. Actually I think yoi have more chance of being killed by the NHS than losing the lottery.


----------



## MrsW

Pusser said:


> I think statistically, you have more chance of being killed by the NHS than a Pandemic. Actually I think yoi have more chance of being killed by the NHS than losing the lottery.


Cheeky monkey! Although I do agree at least with the first sentence!


----------



## pippin

Spykal

_I think I will doctor myself_

Might hurt a bit and won't protect you from swine fever!


----------



## clodhopper2006

Fear not. So far as I know there are no motorhomers infected. We are clearly immune


----------



## locovan

Well we have it in Canterbury now as a lady has come back from Mexico and she musnt move from her house. 8O 
The should ground the planes :roll:


----------



## MrsW

So presumably Mavis she has come home with flu-like symptoms. It doesn't mean she has got it at all but is just the standard way of quarentining required by the Health Protection Agency. Hopefully it will come to nothing.


----------



## Fatalhud

feeling a little under the weather, do you think i should call NHS Direct :wink:

Alan H


----------



## MrsW

Probably Alan - join the queue which is probably many hundreds long! Thank heavens I am on days off today and tomorrow. Hopefully by Thursday it will all be a storm in a teacup.


----------



## jiffyman

Dont worry about it, I spoke to a GP today, he said that if I got Swie Flu, he would give me some Oinkment, and I would be cured.........








Erm, is that my coat?????? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Penquin

Am I alone in thinking that the quality of the posts on this thread is superb? 

Swine flu is a problem that we all now have to be aware of but some of the posts have struck an excellent lighter tone - well done to all contributors, it is great to see!

Dave


----------



## locovan

MrsW said:


> So presumably Mavis she has come home with flu-like symptoms. It doesn't mean she has got it at all but is just the standard way of quarentining required by the Health Protection Agency. Hopefully it will come to nothing.


Yes you are right but they are saying that it is bird flue, human flu and swine flu all mixed up and people in Mexico have been treated just for a flue so in fact thousends have had it and so the deaths spread over that many means ----not a lot -- so its not as bad as they have been saying.
It is a flue outbreak and some people always die in a flue outbreak.
So no Panic. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BEEGEE

:lol: . I think I've got Swine Flu, I've come out in Rashers :lol:


----------



## suffolkian

Oh dear, never rind. Snout to worry about unless it goes streaky. If it does trotter long to the doctor but don't go twirly!!!!.


----------



## suffolkian

Returning to the serious side of this topic, does anyone know if Swine flu in it's current form, can be transmitted back to pigs?


----------



## aido

*post subject*



Penquin said:


> Am I alone in thinking that the quality of the posts on this thread is superb?
> 
> Swine flu is a problem that we all now have to be aware of but some of the posts have struck an excellent lighter tone - well done to all contributors, it is great to see!
> 
> Dave


Totally agree Great to see everyone looking on the bright side  

Aido


----------



## Spacerunner

suffolkian said:


> Returning to the serious side of this topic, does anyone know if Swine flu in it's current form, can be transmitted back to pigs?


Only if you sleep with them. 8)


----------



## MrsW

suffolkian said:


> Returning to the serious side of this topic, does anyone know if Swine flu in it's current form, can be transmitted back to pigs?


 No reason why it should jump from one species to another - it did not come from them and to my knowledge does not return to them.


----------



## locovan

Didnt we always have this in the back of our minds.
Must admit they are not saying the exact source which is suspicious.

Swine Flu Created in Lab as Bio-Weapon? According to a UN scientist, the swine flu virus, Ebola and HIV viruses were created artificially as military biological weapons. 
According to the belief of two renowned reporters who spoke with top officials at the UN and WHO, the epidemic of the new strand of swine flu virus in Mexico is the result of an artificially created pathogen, the Online Journal reported. 

Swine flu, Ebola and HIV were produced in laboratories 

The reported from Mexico City claims that one of the leading UN scientists discovered certain joint transmission vectors, that is, the transmission of the swine flu virus is similar to the transmission of the Ebola virus and of the HIV/AIDS virus, which indicates that they were genetically modified with the aim of being military bio-weapons.

The UN scientist is convinced that the swine flu virus, A-H1N1, and Ebola and HIV viruses were in fact manufactured biological weapons.

As proof, they state that the usual process of transmission is that the virus is transmitted from a pig to a human, which is not the case in this outbreak because no case of a pig being infected with the A-H1N1 virus has been registered. Furthermore, the A-H1N1 virus partly contains American pig genes, partly human and bird flu strains and the virus of the Euro-Asian swine flu.

American military responsible 

The other reporter, from Jakarta, claims that WHO leaders are worried that the current swine flu virus has been genetically modified to be transmitted from one species to another because of the fact that the A-H1N1 virus contains the genetic material of the H5N1 virus, that is, bird flu.

Allegedly, American scientists exhumed the body of a woman who died of the Spanish flu in 1918 and used the genetic material of the flu virus as the basis for the creation of the H5N1 virus through genetic manipulation. All this happened in laboratories at the Fort Detrick military base from which the new strain of anthrax called ames originated.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Mavis,

I think you are half right with that theory. It was the Americans who can be held responsible for the swine flu, apparently, but probably more to do with their factory farming methods and dodgy animal husbandry than biological warfare. As usual the cock-up seems more likely than the conspiracy. See this report on tracing the source:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6182789.ece

The sort of agri-business mentality that caused mad cow disease in the UK is alive and well in Mexico. Or, perhaps not so well, actually. :evil:

SD


----------



## pippin

The British Government will no doubt be Porkrastinating on the issue............


----------



## PlanetGen

It makes me laugh, remember the avian Bird Flu? That was going to doom mankind for the last few years - didnt happen. THis seems like just another scare tactic for the media to try and shake us all up a bit.
:twisted:


----------



## locovan

A few people have got it at the moment-- and we are now 2 steps away from a pandemic on the news--PleeeZZZZee stop causing a Panic Mr reporter.


----------



## Spacerunner

Atish-oink!...Oh. NOOOooo!!


----------



## locovan

Spacerunner said:


> Atish-oink!...Oh. NOOOooo!!


Oh do you want some OINK-ment for those spots on you chest. :lol: :lol:

BLESS YOU!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Just had a bacon sarny tasted ok to me.

Gov orders 32 milion face masks from Germany. Why? They offer very little protection if any. Headline grabbing detracts from the pig pooh that the world is in. 


Dave P


----------



## Spacerunner

locovan said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atish-oink!...Oh. NOOOooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh do you want some OINK-ment for those spots on you chest. :lol: :lol:
> 
> BLESS YOU!!
Click to expand...

Spots? I always thought they were nip.... oh yeah, see what you mean.

Must book ticket for big pig sty in the sky. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

McBroon has just stated in the Commons that the face masks are not for us,the populace,but purely for N H S staff. 8O 
tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Well that will be a waste of our money Tony.


ps I think i just got a glimpse of a porky as it flu past my window

dave P


----------



## duxdeluxe

I read about it in the Daily Mail so it must be true....... just a slow news week for the world, otherwise it would have been buried. Government loves it because it takes attention away from the latest budget and the economy

On CNN last night (I was in Switzerland and no proper TV channels available) there was a bit of sense - basically yes, it's just another 'flu outbreak and the mortality rate/pattern is not much different to any other outbreak; indeed less likely to spread as much because summer is coming and people are more resistant. Of course other pundits will disagree but it made sense to me. Didn't think much of their medical correspondent (in NY!) being interviewed with a face mask around his neck, though......


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Two famous lines come to mind

Dont panic
Calm down dears

Dave P


----------



## Fatalhud

You couldn't make this stuff up

http://www.crash.net/Formula+One/Ne..._see_fans_banned_from_spanish_grand_prix.html

No doubt our government will also over react and ban all spectators from football, rugby and the like

Alan H


----------



## shingi

I went to see my Doctor this morning on an unrelated matter but we did chat about it and he basically said that a healthy adult should be able to cope with it. His worry was that mass-hysteria would send people rushing off to A&E.
He said if you think you've got it, stay home, batten down the hatches and ride it out. Didn't ask about kids (haven't got any) or old uns 'cos I'm not one.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The virus is taking hold because we have not been exposed to it before and therefore have no imunity. Logically we should not ban spectater sports, this will have the effect of spreading imunity should a spectator be carrying the virus. Just like walking down the High street in any town on a saturday



Dave P


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Swine Flu and Tamiflu*

Hi, I have just been looking at online price of Tamiflu, £129 for 10, £642 for 50, is this a genuine price or are retailers cashing in on peoples fears?
curlyboy


----------



## GerryD

At least the recession has moved off the headlines.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass

Have just phoned NHS direct about this swine flu and all I got was crackling on the line .....! :roll: 

Greenie


----------



## 103374

*Re: Swine Flu and Tamiflu*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, I have just been looking at online price of Tamiflu, £129 for 10, £642 for 50, is this a genuine price or are retailers cashing in on peoples fears?
> curlyboy


Am I the only one that suspects the drug companies themselves of 'releasing' this virus? Their share prices seem to have gone up nicely!

Who's going to be the first one to customise an emoticon with a mask?


----------



## spykal

greenasthegrass said:


> Have just phoned NHS direct about this swine flu and all I got was crackling on the line .....! :roll:
> 
> Greenie


Are you telling porkies? :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrsW

greenasthegrass said:


> Have just phoned NHS direct about this swine flu and all I got was crackling on the line .....! :roll:
> 
> Greenie


Phone again tonight and you might speak to me! I have been asked to go in to work tonight as there were too few nurses on duty thanks to illness. We're doomed, all doomed.....but don't panic Mr Manwearing!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Just won a luxury holiday for two to Mexico, can't go am pig sick!



I know, I know am huffing and puffing an blowing the house away.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## 105109

*swine flu*

Nevertheless, friend's son and new wife back from their honeymoon
in USA and Mexico yesterday lunchtime.

I do NOT want to see their wedding photos anytime soon, thank you very much 8O


----------



## EdinburghCamper

*Re: Swine Flu and Tamiflu*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, I have just been looking at online price of Tamiflu, £129 for 10, £642 for 50, is this a genuine price or are retailers cashing in on peoples fears?
> curlyboy


It's very expensive. We bought it when Bird Flu was going to kill us all. £3K for 16 boxes. 20 pills a box or so.

Gary.


----------



## GEMMY

It's very expensive. We bought it when Bird Flu was going to kill us all. £3K for 16 boxes. 20 pills a box or so. 

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## EdinburghCamper

GEMMY said:


> It's very expensive. We bought it when Bird Flu was going to kill us all. £3K for 16 boxes. 20 pills a box or so.
> 
> 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


Better safe than sorry! Why I can't fly  (Which is one of the main reasons I now have a Motorhome  )

Gary.


----------



## GEMMY

You didn't buy them off the internet did you?

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2009/04April/Pages/InternetmedicinesafetyQA.aspx

tony


----------



## EdinburghCamper

GEMMY said:


> You didn't buy them off the internet did you?
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/news/2009/04April/Pages/InternetmedicinesafetyQA.aspx
> 
> tony


Yes, and whilst this was years ago (bird flu), we checked directly with the manufacturer, and used one of their preferred partners, they gave us assurances. There are obvious ways in which to shop safely, and we used them as much as we could.

Waste of money to be honest, paranoia got the better of me.

Gary.


----------



## zulurita

Glad we are away from home :wink: 

Turned on the tv last night and saw our local school Paigntom Community College was even on national news have a girl with Swine Flu.

guess we will stay away a bit longer, glad we are at Cornish Farm Rally


----------



## locovan

Oh no I have just been sent this


----------



## Rapide561

Hi

It must be noted that with Swine Flu in the headlines, that miserable Robert Peston from the BBC's doom and gloom department seems to have vanished into the fog, leaving the stock market climbing, bank shares soaring and a general feeling of goodwill in the City! 

Russell


----------



## spykal

Now we know how it got from pigs to humans:- :lol:


----------



## timbop37

locovan said:


> I thought we had to be worried about Chicken Flue.
> Where did Swine Flue come into the picture is it just this year?
> What next?


It'll be chimney Flue next


----------



## lifestyle

Just been on the phone to the NHS help line ,to find out more about swine flu,but all i am getting is crackling. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## archdeak

I'm pig sick of all these swine flu jokes. 

I'm off for me bowl of acorns.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

So, you decide not to go abroad for hols and stick to the UK for the last 20 years.

What happens?

The b*****s that go merrily prancing round the world depleting the ozone on cheap cattle truck flights bring back some virus that might kill you.

No justice 8O :roll: :roll: 

SDA


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

People in Norfolk have to be particularly careful passing the many pig farms. You got to watch out for any pig with a hacking cough!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Just watched a video 


One flu over the cuckoos nest


dave p


----------



## Zebedee

I blame the farmers for letting the pigs get wet when it rains.

They could at least erect a pork awning!


----------



## duxdeluxe

Aaaaaargh!

never knew that so many comedians existed all in one place. Really cringeworthy humour - keep it coming!!!

It's still only a flu outbreak same as we get every winter. I got our flu action plan from our global HSE manager today. I mailed him back and pointed out that all he had done was cross out SARS and put in swine flu. He wrote back and said yes that he had earlier substituted SARS for bird flu...........

Just don't kiss pigs and you'll be OK


----------



## Zebedee

duxdeluxe said:


> Just don't kiss pigs and you'll be OK


You could easily get boar'd if you do!!  8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Mrs SDA had a call last night from the village church organist who also happens to manage a large pig farm.

He was wanting to know if he could be excused from a choir rehearsal as there was a meeting of some pig farmers society he wanted to attend. Absolutely nothing to do with flu on the agenda. As he said 'Swine flu has been around for decades and occasionally a pig worker contracted it. What's happened now is that it's mutated a bit to become even easier to transmit between humans'.

SDA


----------



## slaphead

*swine flu(pigs in trough)*

seems to me that most of parliament will be off sick soon, as apparentlly this disease can be caught pig to pig........by the way, the media dont let go do they? wants they get a story,it goes on and on and on etc... :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

I had a phone call from a mate of mine..
I`m a bit worried,i want you to go for a swine flu test, i know you have not been to Mexico. But you have been with some pigs in your time.


----------



## CaGreg

The first case has been confirmed in Ireland.
I wonder if vegetarians can catch it??

Ca


----------



## 2point

Staff in the canteen at work are now wearing nice blue hairnets, apparently to combat Swine Flu. You couldn't make it up, they are embarrassed as hell.


----------



## Pusser

I am just wondering whether the people that are getting the flu now which appears to be mild so far are the lucky ones. When the biggy arrives in the Autumn they should have some immunity.

As you know, I am not a conspiracy fan :roll: but I wonder if the apparent incompetance of letting those flying in from Mexico are deliberately left to mingle with us so we can get a short sharp dose for protection.

I would imagine it would be politically impossible to announce this plan to the voters. 8O


----------



## 2point

Pusser said:


> As you know, I am not a conspiracy fan :roll: but I wonder if the apparent incompetance of letting those flying in from Mexico are deliberately left to mingle with us so we can get a short sharp dose for protection.


It's all part of tackling Global Warming, a large factor is over population, this is just the equivilent of the government making the infirm redundant through natural wastage. Add that to your conspiracy pile :twisted:


----------



## TR5

Is this how it spread!!!

Edited: Oh dear, I see somone beat me to it - sorry!


----------



## Zebedee

Poor little pig.   

How will he manage a hanky now he's been infected by that ghastly, germ ridden little human? 8O 8O


----------



## Waleem

:lol:


----------



## Waleem

:lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

I have a Pig ornament (the ones that come in threes) sitting in my garden.
Someone--suspect my son --has made a mask for it out of silver foil. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

I'm still worried about Bird Flu, and if it ever combined with Swine Flu we'd have flying pigs sneezing all over us!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

And if they had a bit of a stomach upset gawd help us, 'cos we all know what can happen if you are a bit "loose" and a violent sneeze catches you unawares!! 8O   

Dave


----------



## locovan

Look at my poor pig :lol:


----------



## andyangyh

Latest Government advice:-

1) Avoid tortilla chips
2) Don't eat chilli
3) Resist urge to dance on your hat
4) Don't kiss pigs


----------



## andyangyh

Revised Government Health Advice:-

1) Avoid tortilla chips
2) Don't eat chilli
3) Resist urge to dance on your hat
4) Don't kiss pigs....unless wearing a mask

We apologise for earlier confusion and any inconvenience this caused to swineherds. Good news for shepherds and the Welsh - kissing sheep is still quite safe with or without a mask.


----------



## 96783

Suffolkian asked if the flu could be passed back to pigs. There was a report on German TV that a Canadian pig farmer/worker had been to Mexico on holiday and on his return all his pigs caught the flu from him. End of pig herd. Sad for him but very funny!


----------



## duxdeluxe

Pusser said:


> I am just wondering whether the people that are getting the flu now which appears to be mild so far are the lucky ones. When the biggy arrives in the Autumn they should have some immunity.
> 
> As you know, I am not a conspiracy fan :roll: but I wonder if the apparent incompetance of letting those flying in from Mexico are deliberately left to mingle with us so we can get a short sharp dose for protection.
> 
> I would imagine it would be politically impossible to announce this plan to the voters. 8O


I was reading about this today. Exactly the same thing happened in 1918. It was mild in the out of season spring and then mutated slightly and killed 70 million people globally the next winter and beyond HERE

This is the reason why medical authorities are so worried - they aren't panicking but very aware of what MIGHT happen. It might not and in any case they should have developed a vaccine by the winter time as it is H1N1 strain and curiously not isolated in pigs yet..... Read the penultimate sentence HERE

The government seem to be taking the right approach: education, information, preparation and action.


----------



## aido

Has anyone got the injection to protect yourself against swine flue Yet ?
It is going to be available from GPs from next Monday 2/11/09.


----------



## greenasthegrass

aw this is no fun am laid up in bedski and can hardly move! except me fingers - not felt this rought ever!

Greenie


----------



## Pusser

greenasthegrass said:


> aw this is no fun am laid up in bedski and can hardly move! except me fingers - not felt this rought ever!
> 
> Greenie


Poor 'ole sausage. Hope you get better soon and think of the antibodies you will have accummulated.


----------



## CaGreg

Aw poor G!! Ifn I could magic myself to you I would, all in my likle nursie oooniform with therometer and wubber gloves (snap!) 

Get better soon and pray you don't lose the use of the fingers too otherwise no MHF to keep you distracted!

Ca


----------



## Pusser

CaGreg said:


> Aw poor G!! Ifn I could magic myself to you I would, all in my likle nursie oooniform with therometer and wubber gloves
> Ca


Suddenly I feel a little peeky. I was wondering .......


----------



## Vita

*swine flu*

Just a thought ... the over 65s apparently have some immunity to swine flu so will be having their vaccinations last. Now I thought you got immunity through having some previous contact , but swine flu is a new bug. Could it be that the Government has decided that the over 65s are expendable? We draw state pensions, use the NHS and social care and there are a lot of us ... Vita


----------



## Pusser

*Re: swine flu*



Vita said:


> but swine flu is a new bug. Could it be that the Government has decided that the over 65s are expendable? Vita


it is not a new bug. It started or was discovered in the 19th century and this H1 variety of flu has mutated time and time again this time mutatation to the Swine flu type. So older people will have some protection as it is unlikely that most people this age have not suffered several attacks of the main viruses. (In theory  )


----------



## Vita

*swine flu*

Thanks for that Pusser - the great thing about this site is that there is always someone who knows the whys and wherefores (or is that wherefors?).


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Latest Swine Flu adive to MPs from Mr Brown.

Try to keep your feet out of the trough

Wear a mask if you must put your snout in it.


----------

